# Identify connector



## markpclarke15 (Jan 4, 2022)

2006 BMW X5 3.0 – I am trying to identify this connector. I was replacing the secondary air pump and happen to notice this connector dangling underneath the air pump. It is not connected, and it looks like the piece that holds two connectors together is a broken. Any ideas?


----------

